# Infinity Kappa Perfect 6.1 advice



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

I really love my Kappa Perfects and I am curious if anyone out there who knows their sound can recommend similar components. I don't have much exposure to many brands but i recently had Hertz mlk 165 and i went back to the infinity kappa perfects because they are so warm and textured. 

I have heard Focal makes warm sounding comps. Any thoughts on other brands that would suit my taste?


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Hmm... I'v been thinking of upgrading my front stage and i've been recommended these infinity perfect 6.1 2 way compoent set and you say they have a warm textured feel. I've seen a couple of reviews where ppl say that the tweeter is harsh/bright. I can get this set for 199, but not sure if it would be the right move. i'm not familiar with component sets other than my cdt audio 6.5 2 way shallow comps which lack mid bass(obvious since they're shallow) thoughts suggestions other than these? btw sorry for ringing this thread back up, but i thought of just posting in here other than makeing a new one since i was searching about these comps... thanks


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

I can tell you that I went through a few interesting speakers and went back to the Infinity Perfects. I had Hertz Mille 6.5 and Image Dynamics 6x9 - both their top of the line models and I went back too the Infinity speakers. Everyone hears differently but I truely believe that they are excellent speakers. Maybe they don't have the best image within the car audiophile community because they are mass market.

So, the tweeters were a problem for me though. In the mad swapping I was going through, I found that I liked the Hertz tweeters the best (x28) and the Infinity mids. The Infinity tweeters are really really bright!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh ok, so the eq doesn't fix the rough tweeter on your application? I have been looking at the infinity's, HAT 6.5 Imagine and the jl audio c5. I'm not too intrested on the c5's since i've been reading that they are too pricy for what they are so i'm not to sure about that set. Other than that i'm leaning towrds the HAT Imagines...


----------



## michaelkingdom (May 20, 2010)

No, no amount of EQ or my MS-8 could tame those tweets. They are bright bright bright. But the mids are sooooo worth it. They don't play past 70 hZ with authority but voices / jazz / guitar is their stomping ground and they do it like no other that I have heard. But I am still a relative noob - 1 year into this - I have been through ID and Hertz which are very reputable. I ran the Hertz and ID with 250 rms per channel, active, MS-8 tuned and could not get the sound that vI got from the Intinity mids.


----------



## Viggen (May 2, 2011)

yea.... I have a set of the kappa 6.1's & bright they are....... I have old school Infinity Kappa home speakers with the EMit tweeters.... LOVE them.... by the kappa perfect tweets are also way to much for me.

interesting what you state about the kappa mid though.... hmmmmmm


----------



## Gary S (Dec 11, 2007)

Aren't those midbass cones metal? The metal cones can have a lot of detail. Perhaps look at a comp set with metal cone mids and soft-domes?

I think JBL is owned by the same company, you might want to look at their offerings also. Perhaps they will have the same "flavor" of sound you are looking for.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

oh ok, I'm not sure if i can handle a bright tweeter. Gary, why is it that you find his statement intresting about the kappa mid?


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

michaelkingdom said:


> So, the tweeters were a problem for me though. In the mad swapping I was going through, *I found that I liked the Hertz tweeters the best (x28) and the Infinity mids*. The Infinity tweeters are really really bright!


Sounds to me like you found your solution!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

I see ya' mentioned that the mids don't play under 70hz with authority. Should i be worried if i'm running a woofer?


----------



## shexy (Jun 20, 2011)

Infinity perfects were my first pair of components. I hate them with a passion. The tweeters are horrible horrible horrible. I bought myself a pair of JL C5's and saved my ears from bleeding. I'm getting rid of my perfects if Anyones interested..


----------



## adhumston (Mar 1, 2009)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> I see ya' mentioned that the mids don't play under 70hz with authority. Should i be worried if i'm running a woofer?


Honestly not many 6.5-7" drivers can play much under 70hz with "authority". Now with me saying that, realize that everyones idea of "authority" is different. In my experience 63hz is about as low as I have ever felt comfortable crossing a 7" woofer, and when I really lay on the volume knob I probably won't go much under 80hz. We do have subwoofers for a reason.  Granted I tend to use subs that have no problem with a LP of 100hz, so that helps!


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

can you give me some feedback re. your thoughts on the perfects and c5's? That's if you havn't made a review of course... I already have an idea of what to expect from the tweeter. how do the mids compare? were your doors ?deadin how much power did you throw at the perfects and c5's...


----------



## shexy (Jun 20, 2011)

adrenalinejunkie said:


> can you give me some feedback re. your thoughts on the perfects and c5's? That's if you havn't made a review of course... I already have an idea of what to expect from the tweeter. how do the mids compare? were your doors ?deadin how much power did you throw at the perfects and c5's...


The C5's are much smoother. They blew my perfects out the water. I used dynamat on all 4 doors. Originally I had a JL G4500 pushing 80x4. I just recently upgraded to an alpine pdx f6. 

With the perfects I just couldn't get past the tweeter. There's better components out there. The focal 165VR30's are amazing. I highly recommend those. I had them side by side with my C5's and they put em to shame. If you're looking around the $200 price range there's the Polk audio MM's. And they just redesigned the alpine type r's... I'd pick either one of
Those over the perfects any day.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

ok, cool. thanks for that. I'm not sure if you noticed, but i sent you a pm via email. =) I'll have to checkout those focals. I've read around and if i remember correctly some ppl have said that they only like the mid drivers from focal and not the tweeter since they're "bright". It's been a while that i've been looking into a pair of components so i can't remember what site i read that info. thanks


----------



## shexy (Jun 20, 2011)

i didnt get a pm?

And those VR30's aren't bright at all. Just right.


----------



## adrenalinejunkie (Oct 17, 2010)

You got pm =)


----------

